# Skill Asessment - ACS processing time



## nihal_dude (Feb 14, 2015)

HI all there,

I have submitted for ACS on 17th March. When can I expect the report from ACS?

Is it possible for me to apply for EOI for this March 27th draw?


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

nihal_dude said:


> HI all there,
> 
> I have submitted for ACS on 17th March. When can I expect the report from ACS?
> 
> Is it possible for me to apply for EOI for this March 27th draw?


Nowadays ACS processing is pretty fast. We have cases where the applicants got the results within 3 working days


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine took 14 days but that was probably because I've had 7 different employers they needed to check, heard they're very quick now so you may get in.

On the EOI you just ned the reference number (which you'll already have) and date of positive skills assessment.


----------



## nihal_dude (Feb 14, 2015)

Do they make any background verification? I mean I have worked for 4 different companies. Do I need to inform my supervisors who have given reference to me?


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of, but I would apply with the expectation that everything will be checked.


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi today i submitted my documents to agent for ACS assessment. they told they will use the agent login to track the progress . Is there any way i can track my self rather calling the agent for feedback


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, 
Can you guys share your experiences regarding ACS processing time.

I have submitted my ACS application today and want to know when can I expect response from ACS ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

A more active thread on ACS timelines: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/648018-acs-processing-timelines-2015-a.html

Its mostly between 3 to 15 days depending on the number of employment episodes you have.


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi 

I have completed my graduation in bio technology post which has done 2 years PGDCA and now has 8+ years of IT experience.

Planning to apply for AU PR under subclass 189 Visa, can someone please help me of what can be done on this, like of my eligibility and the sort of points and the assessing authority that i may have to approach 
as my graduation and the profession seems to be completely different.

Pls help to get a proper understanding,

Thanks,
Siri


----------



## jayantharpita (May 18, 2016)

*ACS processing time*

Hi All There,

I have submitted for ACS on 10th May. When can I expect the report from ACS?

I have submitted very minimal documents which I am working with only one company since 5.8 years after my graduation, so I have submitted my Passport copy, Education certificates, and experience letter from my current organisation including notray. 

So anybody please guide me, still how long it will take to get the report from ACS


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

jayantharpita said:


> Hi All There,
> 
> I have submitted for ACS on 10th May. When can I expect the report from ACS?
> 
> ...


Did you receive assessment from ACS ??. how long it took.


----------



## nmimsnew (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my application to ACS for skills assessment around 3 weeks back. I haven't got any response. I tried to send them email or call them but didn't get any response. 
Please let me know if I can fast track my application. If not, how much time it generally takes.(Submitted in June).

Thank you for your help.


----------

